# Help and Advice > Home straight >  Getting there

## Pen

Hi all
Been a while since I have been on here so I thought I would update you all on my progress.
My pottery business is going well. I have regular classes as well as a selection of private classes and parties. I also have regular customers for my pottery cows and sheep and this year I ma also expanding into puffins.
My mental health is generally stable. Being able to set my own hours helps as I can take days off when I am not feeling too good as my daughter is now able to cover me for most classes if I need her too. Her mental health problems does mean that she can handle new students or private sessions though. Thankfully I have a good friend who is learning the ropes to help with the parties. 
I have had a little knock back this week. I have had problems with tooth pain and had several visits to the dentist who has been unable to find the problem as the pain has moved around my mouth. Last week the bouts of pain were so bad that they started to wake me at night so I spoke to my doctor. She said it was probably Trigeminal neuralgia and put me in some new medication.  This floored me. I was struggling to stay awake and my mood plummeted. Thankfully after a few days I started to feel better and the bouts of pain are much less severe. I do still wonder however if I am wrong and the pain is caused by something else. Hopefully I can come off this medication soon.

----------


## Paula

Its so good to see you, you were on my mind yesterday when I saw some posts from Carantac Art on fb. Its great to hear things are relatively stable, youre amazing!

----------


## Suzi

I totally agree with Paula! Have you had a hair cut too or was your hair just well tied up out of the way? That pic of you and the birthday girl round the wheel is an amazing one! You look so happy and confident and she just looks so happy and inspired! 
What meds are you on for the TMJ pain?

----------


## Pen

I had my hair cut a few years back when I got fed up of seeing a witch in the mirror every time I went past, but I try not to be in pictures if I can avoid it! The medication is carbamazepine

----------


## Suzi

Cool, it's in the same class as Pregabalin so just don't stop it suddenly lovely...

----------


## OldMike

Glad to hear from you Pen, expanding in to puffins that's a great idea I always regard them as cute but comical birds.

----------

Flo (05-03-19)

----------


## Pen

Well what a wild 10 days. It has often over the years been commented that my hubby only uses me and it is a shame I don't have someone in my life who can cherish me. Well 10 days ago I took a relationship with a special friend to a new level and discovered the feelings I had were reciprocated 10x over. This morning I told my hubby that it was over. He took it really well saying he still wanted to help out when I needed him. I don't know if it was easier or harder for him to know that the person I have fallen in love with was a woman.

----------

Jaquaia (30-03-19),OldMike (30-03-19)

----------


## Paula

Thats amazing news! You sound so happy  :): . And Im so glad hubby is making it easy for you

----------


## Suzi

OMG I'm so thrilled! Well done love! So... are you having a coming out party? The love you have with a woman is so different from with a man! I'm so genuinely thrilled for you! 
I've always wished you had someone special to love and hold and hug at night rather than someone who doesn't live with you at all... You deserve to be happy Pen. Grab hold of her with both hands and be happy!

----------


## Pen

I am very happy. Actually she is on this forum. It's Arty. We share a love of so much. It's amazing to have someone to go to the theatre with, to explore country houses, to go out for a meal (other than mc donalds) and just have a laugh with as well as someone to cuddle on the sofa.

----------

Jaquaia (30-03-19),Paula (30-03-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

It's brilliant to hear you sounding so happy!

----------


## Suzi

> I am very happy. Actually she is on this forum. It's Arty. We share a love of so much. It's amazing to have someone to go to the theatre with, to explore country houses, to go out for a meal (other than mc donalds) and just have a laugh with as well as someone to cuddle on the sofa.


I was wondering (and hoping) as she seems so lovely! I am thrilled for you both!

----------


## Paula

Hey Pen, just thought Id check in  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hope it's all going well!

----------


## Pen

Hi both. Yes it is on the whole going well. I do sometimes feel like I am being dragged in all directions. H is getting lonely as I am spending a lot of time with Arty. We are very much in love. Arty has just moved into her new house and I have been spending a lot of time doing diy at her place. I love her new house and would rather be there than at my own. The two dogs have adjusted to living in two houses but Artys cat Joe is not impressed and has taken to living upstairs when the dogs are with Arty and me. Hubby has taken this well. I have arranged to see him every Tuesday evening to catch up as he spends a lot of time looking after my dad now. H is still drinking a lot and has mood swings from happy to very depressed. It's frustrating as I want her to find her way in life but her anxiety stops her from doing anything. The docs don't want to know because of her alcohol addition. They have suggested she contacts a local group but she just won't. Often she spends hours in bed or watching Netflix.  I am glad I have Arty now to help me through it.

----------

OldMike (18-05-19),Suzi (18-05-19)

----------


## Suzi

I am so pleased for you! I'm thrilled you are so happy together - both of you! That's amazing. 
Sorry to hear about H. Addiction is horrible and alcohol is hard as it is a depressant and so easy to get hold off. Will the drug and alcohol team not see her to help her off it? Or AA? 
It's great to hear that hubby is still part of your life and good of him to be looking after your Dad too.

----------


## OldMike

I'm glad all is going well for you and Arty.

H's problem with drinking is a big problem, getting her to acknowledge she has a problem and getting her to AA is the first priority, which isn't going to be easy.  :Panda:

----------


## Prycejosh1987

> Hi all
> Been a while since I have been on here so I thought I would update you all on my progress.
> My pottery business is going well. I have regular classes as well as a selection of private classes and parties. I also have regular customers for my pottery cows and sheep and this year I ma also expanding into puffins.
> My mental health is generally stable. Being able to set my own hours helps as I can take days off when I am not feeling too good as my daughter is now able to cover me for most classes if I need her too. Her mental health problems does mean that she can handle new students or private sessions though. Thankfully I have a good friend who is learning the ropes to help with the parties. 
> I have had a little knock back this week. I have had problems with tooth pain and had several visits to the dentist who has been unable to find the problem as the pain has moved around my mouth. Last week the bouts of pain were so bad that they started to wake me at night so I spoke to my doctor. She said it was probably Trigeminal neuralgia and put me in some new medication.  This floored me. I was struggling to stay awake and my mood plummeted. Thankfully after a few days I started to feel better and the bouts of pain are much less severe. I do still wonder however if I am wrong and the pain is caused by something else. Hopefully I can come off this medication soon.


It is nice to know that you and your daughter are making huge progress. Definitely in your business in pottery. It a shame there isnt many doctors and dentists that can pinpoint the exact solution to a health issue. I had doctors kept changing my medication when i was at the mental health hospital ward. I take about A 3rd of the dosage now. Im making alot of progress myself and have done for years. Fortunately i didnt have many mental health problems. I hear voices and overthink, and with the 7/7.5mg tablet it helps me sleep. Because my brain doesnt shut down otherwise. 

I dont think you should worry about the pain you said yourself its less severe it could be an infected tooth, you might have to have your tooth pulled out. Have you tried paracetamol. It works wonders for dental and gum pain.

----------


## Suzi

This thread is over a year old....

----------

